# Old Soda Bottles value ?....pics added !!



## bcamp (Sep 8, 2005)

are any of these valuable


----------



## bcamp (Sep 8, 2005)

*RE: Old Soda Bottles....*

closer pic.


----------



## bcamp (Sep 9, 2005)

no value ??


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 9, 2005)

acls usually only bring good prices if they are either in extremely good shape or are considered rare. yours might be worth $1 or $2 dollars at most.


----------



## bcamp (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks bd , I wasn't sure the one I was actually wondering about was the pepsi in the middle . Oh well , maybe one day .


----------



## Tony14 (Sep 9, 2005)

Does the Kick have a city name? I have never seen that one before


----------



## bcamp (Sep 9, 2005)

i'll check and let you know .


----------



## madman (Sep 10, 2005)

yo bcamp i like the nehi, the kick bottle is interesting also, the dr peppers are always nice, not worth much but fun to collect  mike


----------



## sissy41nc (Sep 24, 2005)

[][] dose anyone know where in Indio California or surrounding areas I can sell my old soda bottles please someone help me.respond asap[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## ronvae (Sep 24, 2005)

Ebay...


----------

